# (Hellsing)Alucard vs.The godhand(Berserk)



## Bender (Oct 30, 2005)

Alucard the completely immortal bad ass up against the entire Godhand party.My vote however goes to Alucard seeing how he is a complete immortal deity.:


----------



## Blue (Oct 30, 2005)

Alucard isn't immortal. 

But he takes this anyway. :


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2005)

Godhand have dimensional travel, can create pocket dimensions, can rearrange the matter at will and destroy a whole empire in seconds, they can't be harmed by beings of physicals planes, etc, etc....they are practically demi gods.....in the worst case...if they can't destroy him...they can defeat him locking in another dimension. One godhand can do the work....and easily. Seriously...people in this forums understimate godhand too much....They are the messengers of God....the will of Idea of Evil who is truly omnipotent.


----------



## Blue (Oct 30, 2005)

...and at least one of them is going to be killed by Guts. 

That's pretty weak, if you ask me.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2005)

When Guts be able to kill them...he will not be a human anymore. At the moment he can't lay a finger on them. He needs first trascend his humanity. 

It's like saying that Naruto could defeat the sannin in episode 1 only because he is the main character and one day he will surpass all the kages in the history


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 30, 2005)

Void is immortal?... we don't know information yet...

edit: erhm, I forget... I say 5 godhands would win. 5 vs 1 >_<"...
edit2: ... Gutts can't beats Slann is immortal ... godhands are immortal.. oh well...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok we learned about the God Hand but they are not in Alucard's league I think, Alucard can enter/disturb dreams he can read people's mind, he can create illusions can kill those immortal vampires bare handed and if he activated his true power even people who moved faster than the gun bullet were nothing but a dog's food (Yeah I am talking about the Valentine brothers) he was able to defeat Icognito who summoned seth an underworld supreme being? Alucard can fly move past the walls and cna change his form at will 

c'mon I am afraid Alucard will eat them, the God hand can do alot of things but again they are not invinsible or unbeatable


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2005)

To put it nice and Simple the God hand members aren't as powerful as they look.Femto the 5th godhand can levitate people and cause them to explode as well as Psi.Slann uses her body to seduce men.Ubik does nothing but Bicker.Conrad say "O!O!O! While Void the leader can create a void and deflect any attacks against him.Plus Alucard isn't new to these kind of opponents since he fought the God Seto who possessed Incognito.Alsoeven thought Seto was truly immortal Alucard managed to defeat him.So who says the God hand can't die?Seriously for god sake were talking about Alucard!


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2005)

You really think that these are their only powers?

Please!....They make Eclipses like nothing, they control thousands of monsters....

Femto didn't make the monsters "explode"...Jesus Christ!....he compressed and disintegrated the reality in this very specific point. They have reality altering powers. 

Alucard only fight some vampire thugs and he has problem with a priest, please! Be serious!. 

Against the attack Femto did Alucard's regeneration means shit. It's freakijng Black Hole. 

I apreciate if someone can post the next images....

Berserk Volumen 13...Cap. 8 Pages 162, 163, 164. (Femto's black hole attack)

Volume 3. Chapter 2. Page 22, 23 and 24.  (Femto repels Guts like a fly even without rising a finger)..... In the next chapter we could see how he does the same like nothing with Guts's cannon. Try to get near of one of these guys....you would be torn into pieces. People doesn't understand. Guts didn't fight against Slann. She wasn't there. That was only a physical manifestation made from the bodies of the Trolls. Godhand have ethereal bodies...not physical...it's doesn't matter how many times Alucard shoot them or try to kill. Not only they haven't a body to kill.....they are capable to control destiny (this is their work)....they can turn the gears in the way they want....if they don't want you attack them...you can't. It's that simple. 

See the way they destroyed the whole Gaiseric empire in matter of seconds....

Seriously for God Sake....we are talking about Godhand against a puny vampire. 

P.S: Like Kiri no Kunoichi say...Alucard isn't immortal or invincible. He can be killed. Godhand are part of Idea of Evil....I seriously doubt you can kill them until you destroy Idea.....and Idea is an omnipotent God....so no.... Godhand couldn't be omnipotent or indestructible....but Alucard hasn't any means to destroy them....on the other hand...Godhand (with the little we have see of them....can rearrange the matter....can compress the matter into nothing....can lock you into another dimension...they haven't physical bodies...you can't hit them...but they can damage your astral body (soul) like Slann did againt Guts, etc.


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright I think Alucard just got served.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 30, 2006)

By the time Guts is able to rival them he will be far beyond human.

Skull Knight is not human by any means and even he can't fight them. Although now he does have that nifty sword of resonance made out of Behelits.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks that Alucard cant be destroyed, he has been shredded to little pieces , his body completely destroyed and vanished, and then he just returns out of nowhere laughing, and then he squash his enemies like bugs. As i can see, he likes to play with them, making believe theyve killed him. Hes so powerful that i think he dont need that big guns at all, maybe he think he looks cool that way.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 30, 2006)

Alucard's invincibility is debateable. He clearly thought Anderson would have had the ability to potentially kill him or at least defeat him in some way.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2006)

> Alucard's invincibility is debateable. He clearly thought Anderson would have had the ability to potentially kill him or at least defeat him in some way.



I remember that chapter.something like:


> Anderson, maybe you had the potential to kill me, but right now you cant, cause youve become a monster, and only humans can kill monsters



after this, ALucard crush him.easily.That sounded to me like Alucards thought was: ¨i wil left Anderson kill me if he proves to be worthy¨.  but he was not


----------



## Codde (Jul 30, 2006)

Delta Shell said:
			
		

> Alucard's invincibility is debateable. He clearly thought Anderson would have had the ability to potentially kill him or at least defeat him in some way.


Well the way that Seras was sort of being absorbed (from what I recall), I suppose his thorns were to consume him and possibly make him a part of Anderson in some way, as opposed to killing him outright, though his weapons while in that form did have some affect on Alucard.

Though either way, I don't think Alucard stands a chance against Godhand... unless they merely take a temporary form, such as Slan did with a bunch of left over body parts, in this battle.


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2006)

Meaning he can only be killed by human beings and not Monsters such as Alucard since him being beyond human,makes him vampire food for him.Out of all the battles you,ve seen him in against the Valentine brothers,and the werewolves, he's been able to overthrow them easily.

Well It's kinda unknown what the out come Is. It's evident,that Femto of the god hand can hurt him badly,since he's able to create a black hole through the space provided,and can blow someone away with a mere glare.I'm aware of the God hands abilities and I'm pretty sure that he can  beat the crap out of Alucard, better  yet,wipe him off the very face of the Earth.

Though, then we have the Vampire Alucard A.K.A Dracula,and the god of vampires.He was able to come back to life even after having his entire body disentegrated by Incognito who uses his bullet to pierce a hole through him,and his head missing he can use the blood anywhere to  Reform his body when in Release state 0 where he was able to take on the god Seto.

Along with that he's able to transform Into anything he wants,and any body part as well,making him a bad ass,also I know what your going to say  he still can't survive being thrown into a different dimension, well I'm sure he can since he's able to walk through walls It's the same as warping himself from another dimension.

Here's his abilities: 

Vast strength (limits are unknown, but Alucard can rip people apart "as if they were wet tissue paper") 
Superhuman senses 
Flight 
The ability to pass through solid objects 
Manipulation of shadows into physical form (Although it isn't unheard of vampires controlling shadows the artwork does not distinguish between blood and shadows.) 
Transformation (Alucard can transform himself or parts of himself into bats, insects or a giant eight-eyed hellhound, for example.) 
Teleportation 
Telekinesis 
Telepathy 
Mind Reading 
Mind Control or Hypnosis (fans sometimes call it the 'sex beam' after a remark from Pip) 
Regeneration (Alucard can regenerate any part of his body. He can even be reduced to paste and pull himself back together.) [1] 
Weather Manipulation 
Summoning the souls of those whose blood he has sucked (familiars) that either sprout from his body or swarm about him as an army in the thousands.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 31, 2006)

And dont forget the big guns


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 31, 2006)

vagnard said:
			
		

> Alucard only fight some vampire thugs and he has problem with a priest, please! Be serious!.
> 
> .



Seriously... Did you read the manga ? Because it looks like you didn't  :/
What Alucard did against the Valentine brother was...nothing. I'm pretty sure he can regenerate from nothing, and Alucard can control a thousand of monsters too, I mean a million of spirits, since he destroyed kingdoms by himself like your precious god hands


----------



## Arishem (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh well, I hope we will see the limit of Alucard's powers within the next couple chapters. He's going to square off against some truly "monstrous" opponents. One being the Major who is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



werewolf


 and the other I won't mention. The former has fought against the No Life King before. In The Dawn chapter 6, he kicked Alucard and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tore him in half like it was nothing. What was strange was that Alucard didn't seem to want to fight him and quickly ran out of the room on his coffin.................which had sprouted legs.


 He then blew a sigh of relief. Maybe Alcuard is scared of him? It seems OOC for him, but it did seem that way. Perhaps two true monsters can't kill each other?


----------



## Moonlightshine (Aug 1, 2006)

Im with Alucard, hes simply indestructable.


----------



## link11uk (Nov 29, 2006)

ummm people are forgetting the fact Alucard isn't JUST a Vampire , he's some wierd combination between , Demons , Gods [from Lovecraft ... in the intro to the anime one of the silhouette transfomations is one of Lovecrafts gods i can't remember which but anyway ... ] he's defeated gods anyway thus prooving he's gotta be more than a mere vampire. trapping him in a singularity or other dimension isn't gonna do much as he has the abililty to transverse dimension [proof is teleportation] and the whole walking through walls thing would mean one of two things , he either changes dimension or reduces size of his molecules to fit between those of the wall ... so he could escape a black whole by reducing the size of his molecules to that of where gravity has no effect , he's obviously not confined to the physical plane as he can teleport , alter his enviroments and manipulate shadows/blood to manifest himself ... and as he has the ability to 'infect' peoples minds with the telepathy [when he did it to integra to tell her about incognito] he could screw the Godhand over with a few mindgames keeping them occupied while he phsyically battled them ... can't be assed to go into any more ways he could whomp ass at the moment but there is plenty


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2006)

The anime is non - canon....


----------



## MdB (Nov 29, 2006)

link11uk said:


> ummm people are forgetting the fact Alucard isn't JUST a Vampire , he's some wierd combination between , Demons , Gods [from Lovecraft ... in the intro to the anime one of the silhouette transfomations is one of Lovecrafts gods i can't remember which but anyway ... ] he's defeated gods anyway thus prooving he's gotta be more than a mere vampire. trapping him in a singularity or other dimension isn't gonna do much as he has the abililty to transverse dimension [proof is teleportation] and the whole walking through walls thing would mean one of two things , he either changes dimension or reduces size of his molecules to fit between those of the wall ... so he could escape a black whole by reducing the size of his molecules to that of where gravity has no effect , he's obviously not confined to the physical plane as he can teleport , alter his enviroments and manipulate shadows/blood to manifest himself ... and as he has the ability to 'infect' peoples minds with the telepathy [when he did it to integra to tell her about incognito] he could screw the Godhand over with a few mindgames keeping them occupied while he phsyically battled them ... can't be assed to go into any more ways he could whomp ass at the moment but there is plenty



Go read berserk before you post that biased bullshit.

Fucking with the different layers of reality, and have control over destiny is more impressive then what MANGA alucard has shown.


----------



## Slips (Nov 29, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> The anime is non - canon....



The OVA is


----------



## vagnard (Nov 29, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> Seriously... Did you read the manga ? Because it looks like you didn't  :/
> What Alucard did against the Valentine brother was...nothing. I'm pretty sure he can regenerate from nothing, and Alucard can control a thousand of monsters too, I mean a million of spirits, since he destroyed kingdoms by himself like your precious god hands



The difference is Alucard destroy them by physical means. Godhands just appears and their presence alter the reality. When Judeau was explaining the nature of Godhand  we see a whole city destroyed in a giant quake and the godhands just flying around....Godhands can control destiny, they can create pocket dimensions, they have ethereal bodies, etc....they can't be destroyed by any conventional means....Skull Knight stated that nothing from the physical plane could harm Godhands...and they will exist as long Idea desires (and Idea is an omnipotent being). It's seems you are the one who needs to read Berserk because the only the thought to compare Alucard with a single Godhand is ridiculous....five of them?...a fucking massacre. 

I like to see Alucard even harming Ganishka....Ganishka is probably the most powerful apostle....he can became pure mist...can destroy a whole city with lighting and posses many kinds of magic that let him create "familiars" and manipulate elemental magic. Well....Ganishka (and any other apostle) is like a bug compared to a godhand member.

Show me Alucard displaying this kind of power and how he could even harm them. 



Ubrik manipulates the time dimension


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 29, 2006)

...
It' doesn't matter how generous you are to Alucard, because he is still decimated by Godhand. Godhand is several tiers above Alucard. Any one of them, anihaltes Hellsing verse.  

Skull Knight Vs Alucard is more conceivable... and could be a match.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2006)

Why the hell did you resurrect this thread? Alucard lost people.


----------

